# guitar hero bargain xb360



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

additonal guitar on sale if anyone needs one. its wired though.

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Produ...&jspStoreDir=argos&referrer=COJUN&cmpid=COJUN


----------



## Jimmy5 (Apr 8, 2009)

Just reserved the last one in my area :thumb:

Hated having to use the controller when me and the missus played together


----------

